# Pc Gehäuse kaufen



## ReViaaH (16. Juni 2014)

*Pc Gehäuse kaufen*

Hallo Community, 

Ich möchte mir wie oben schon geschrieben ein Pc Gehäuse kaufen. 
Habe natürlich schon einen vollständigen nur wollte ich fragen 
ob es irgendwas wichtiges zu beachten gibt? 
Ich bin neu in der PC-Welt und kenne mich da noch nicht 
so gut aus. 

Mein PC: 
Acer Predator G3


Danke im voraus.


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. Juni 2014)

Warum willst du denn ein neues Gehäuse kaufen bzw. was stört dich an dem alten?


----------



## ReViaaH (16. Juni 2014)

Ich bin Fan von LED's die ich gern mit einbauen würde.
Die könnte man bei dem gehäuse leider nicht sehen wenn ich sie einbauen würde. 
Mir würde auch schon eine Transparente Seite reichen. Ich weiß eben nicht ob es 
da unterschiedliche Größen Bzw. verschlüsse gibt.


----------



## ReViaaH (16. Juni 2014)

Wie zum Beispiel dieses Seitenteil: 
Nanoxia Window Seitenteil - Deep Silence 1 - Schwarz

Es steht keine Größe da. Nur ein Name von dem Pc-Gehäuse wo es eigendlich dazu gehört. 
Da ist jetzt eben die Frage ob es auch an mein Gehäuse dran passen würde.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2014)

willkommen in der Welt der Normen
denn intelligenterweise sind die Sachen alle seit 25 jahren einheitlich genormt


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2014)

Es gibt viele Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster. Was willst Du denn ca. ausgeben? Soll das Gehäuse schon LED-Lüfter dabei haben, und wenn ja: welche Farbe?

Wichtig ist aber ansonsten nur: Mainboards haben mehrere Norm-Maße, die sie nicht übersteigen dürfen. Die gängisten sind in aufsteigender Größe Mini-ITX, µATX, ATX und E-ATX, wobei letzteres schon eher exotisch wäre. Gehäuse gibt es ebenfalls mit diesen Normen. Dabei passt ein "kleineres" Board immer in das "größere" Gehäuse, nur umgekehrt geht es nicht. µATX-Board in ATX-Gehäue geht also. Standard ist eigentlich ATX bei Gehäusen, da gibt es massenhaft Auswahl. 

Das zweite wichtige ist: wie lange dürfen Grafikkarten sein, bevor sie nicht mehr passen? Länger als 30cm sind nur wenige Karten, und Gehäue mit mind 32cm Platz gibt es genug. Auch CPU-Lüfter: viele gehäuse haben Platz für Kühler bis 16cm, und die meisten Kühler sind auch nicht höher - wenn doch, dann gibt es auch einige Gehäuse, die breiter sind und bis zu 17-18cm Platz für Kühler haben


----------



## ReViaaH (16. Juni 2014)

Also kann ich dieses Seitenteil ohne bedenken kaufen?

@Herbboy 
Mir würde wie gesagt schon ein Seitenteil mit einem Fenster reichen. 
War eben nur die Frage ob es an mein Gehäuse dran passt. 
Aber das wurde ja nun geklärt.  

Dachte ich muss mir ein komplettes Gehäuse dafür kaufen.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2014)

ReViaaH schrieb:


> Dachte ich muss mir ein komplettes Gehäuse dafür kaufen.



ach ich dache du meinst ein Gehäuse Mit seitenteil und nicht ob in Gehäuse die Technik passt
Ja Natürlich muss man sich ein richtiges Gehäuse dafür kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2014)

ReViaaH schrieb:


> Also kann ich dieses Seitenteil ohne bedenken kaufen?
> 
> @Herbboy
> Mir würde wie gesagt schon ein Seitenteil mit einem Fenster reichen.
> ...


 Jetzt verstehe ich Deine Frage erst - nee nee, du musst zu 99% sehr wohl ein neues Gehäuse kaufen. Die Gehäuse haben zwar MINDESTmaße für das "Innere", damit alle Mainboards mit einem bestimmten Standard passen. Aber das drumherum kann völlig anders sein.. Es gibt Gehäuse, die 45cm tief und 40cm hoch sind und andere, die 55cm tief und 60cm hoch sind. Die haben natürlich unterschiedliche Seitenteile. Und auch ähnlich große Gehäuse haben nicht die gleichen Seitenteilgrößen, nicht mal die Art und Weise, wie die Seitenteile befestigt werden, ist einheitlich.

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Es gibt einige wenige, für die man auch nur ein Seitenteil neu nachkaufen kann


----------



## ReViaaH (16. Juni 2014)

Ein Seitenteil sollte schon dran sein.  
Mag halt nur das man von der Seite reinschauen kann. 
Gut dann kaufe ich mir ein Komplettes Gehäuse.


Habe Momentan das Standartgehäuse vom Acer Predator G3-605

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71XtAvLaaEL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## ReViaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Ich habe nun seit gestern dauerhaft geschaut ob ich ein Seitenteil finde. 
Entweder ist keine Größe angegeben weil es ein Seitenteil von einem 
vorhandenem Gehäuse ist oder sie sind zu groß. 
Ersatzteile speziell für dieses Gehäuse habe ich überhaupt nicht gefunden. 

Ich bin ja wie gesagt neu in Sachen PC. 
Da wäre das Problem mit dem Komplett-Gehäuse das ich alles vom alten rausbauen müsste
und in das neue hinein. Und ich kenne mich da so gut wie garnicht aus. :/


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2014)

ReViaaH schrieb:


> Ich bin ja wie gesagt neu in Sachen PC.
> Da wäre das Problem mit dem Komplett-Gehäuse das ich alles vom alten rausbauen müsste
> und in das neue hinein. Und ich kenne mich da so gut wie garnicht aus. :/



das ist harmlos
auf dem Mainboard sind ja die komplizierten Sachen schon verbaut und eigentlich alles so verbaut, das man fast nichts falsch anschließen kann
Außerdem gibt es bestimmt auf YT ein Tutorial für den Zusammenbau


----------



## ReViaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Ja bin schon fleißig am suchen. Aber alles eher ältere Videos bei dem auch alles ein bisschen schlechter beschrieben wird.
Aber das wird auch schon irgendwie klappen. 
Wenn ich meinen Pc aufmache sieht eben alles auf den 
ersten Moment so verkabelt aus und so.
Da bin ich erst einmal zurück geschreckt. Hoffe nur das ich nix kaputt mache. 
Und falls ich hilfe Frage habe ich hier ja ein gutes Forum.  
Habe mir jetzt ein komplettes Gehäuse bestellt. Genug platz sollte sein. 
Jetzt macht mir nur das Laufwerk sorgen. Weil das vorn rund ist und weiß nicht ob das da rein passt.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2014)

naja, im schlechtestenfall, falls das kein BR-LW ist, bekommt man DVD hinterher geworfen
aber ansich passt alles, weil ja alles nach dem ATX Standart gebaut ist. Fies wird es nur an zwei Stellen, das Rausziehen der Kabel vom Mainboard die schon ziemlich Fest stecken können und die zum Gehäuse zum ein und ausschalten, wie die rein gehören steht aber im Handbuch, da würde ich vorher suchen oder das Modell im Internet nachschauen. Ansonsten Grafikkarte abschrauben und ausbauen, auch die Kabel zu den Laufwerken abziehen und evtl. vorhandene Gehäuselüfter, dann das MB und das langsam, zur Gehäuserückseite hin kippen raus heben und das ganz in umgekehrter reihenfolge beim neuen Gehäuse wiederholen.
Und ein paar Kabelbinder bereit legen, zum einem ist das ja alles Sichtbar und zum andere verbessern oderdentlich verlegte Kabel den Luftstrom


----------



## ReViaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Also am PC selber steht "DVD-Super Multi Drive".
Weiß nicht nicht ob du das meinst? 
Die kabel zum ein und ausschalten sind bei dem Gehäuse glaube schon eingebaut. 
Werde das dann so machen wie du beschrieben hast danke.  
Muss ich irgendwas beachten? Zum Beispiel wegen Strom, das ich ihn besser 
ein Paar Stunden bevor ich da dran gehe vom Strom Trenne? 
Und hab mal was davon gehört das man bevor man die Hardware anfässt 
an die Heizung fassen soll? Ist da was dran?


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2014)

ja, stehen lassen und auch den Schalter am NT umlegen und dann dochmal einschalten, das lässt den auch gut entladen
Aber nja, ich mein das andere Ende der Gehäusekabel, die stelle wo die am Mainboard unten Rechts verbunden sind, das sind halt nur einzele Pins, das ist so ein mittelkniffliger Punkt, weil die muss man ja auch wieder mit dem neuen Gehäuse verbinden


----------



## ReViaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Achso ja die habe ich schon in einem Video gesehen. 
Die sind wirklich klein. Werde ich schon irgendwie hinbekommen..  
Bei meinem Pc hab ich die noch garnicht gesehen Bzw. habe ich noch garnicht 
danach geschaut. Naja ich hoffe ich bekomme das hin.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2014)

wie gesagt, das ist alles dokumentiert und auch wenn die klein sind kann man die gut reinstecken, man muss nur wissen wie


----------



## ReViaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Ja dann denke ich das ich das hinbekomme. 
Lesen kann ich ja. Die Umsetzung sollte dann auch klappen.


----------



## ReViaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Lese gerade bei dem Gehäuse in der Beschreibung das das Gehäuse 
Kompatibel mit ATX und Micro-ATX Mainboards ist. Kannst du mir sagen was das bedeutet? 
Muss ich mir wieder sorgen machen?


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2014)

ATX-Format – Wikipedia

das ist der Standart für MB und Gehäuse, alleine ITX für kleine Mini-PCs ist noch interesant
Es ist bei 95% eigentlich unnötig das hinzuschreiben


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2014)

Das schwierigste ist, das Mainboard in Ruhe genau so ins Gehäuse einzulegen, dass die Anschlüsse genau richtig im Slotblech-Loch sind und das Board korrekt sitzt, also mit den Bohrlöchern genau über den passenden Abstandhaltern, die im Gehäuse verschraubt werden. Wenn das Board richtig sitzt, kommen dann Schrauben durch die Bohrlöcher und werden in die nun unter dem Board sitzenden Abstandhalter geschraubt. Und was auch manchmal falsch gemacht wird: die Abstandhalter kommen nur da hin, wo das Board auch Löcher hat - manche machen einfach an jede Stelle, wo man die reinmachen kann, auch welche rein, das ist aber verkehrt. 1x hab ich auch einen erlebt, der GAR keine Abstandhalter reingemacht hatte...

Der Rest ist simpel, da kann man an sich maximal mal was vergessen, aber nix falsch machen. Notier Dir aber mal, welche Kabel von der Gehäusefront zum Board gehen - da sind meistens rechts unten (wenn Du von der Seite in den PC reinschaust) ein paar dünnere Kabel auf dem Board aufgesteckt für Power_SW, Reset, HDD-LED usw. - wenn auf den Kabeln oder den Steckern diese Abkürzungen draufstehen, dann notier Dir, an welche Pins des Boars die rankommen. Oft steht aber auch an den Pins selber die pasende Abkürzung dran.

Und vor dem Ausbauen der alten Teile: Grafikkarte rausnehmen, alle Stromstecker abmachen, dann kannst Du das Board rausnehmen. Kühler und RAM kannst Du drauflassen. Aber unbedingt immer vor jeder Arbeit im/am PC Dich erden (zB an einen Wasserhahn packen)


Was willst Du denn nun ca. invesitieren?


----------



## ReViaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Okay dann werde ich damit besonders vorsichtig umgehen danke für den Hinweis. 

In das Gehäuse habe ich nun schon 70€ investiert. 

Thermaltake Chaser A31 - Midi-Tower - ATX # VP300A1W2N | eBay

@*Enisra
* 
Okay danke.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2014)

ja, Thermaltake ist ne gute Marke


----------



## ReViaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Gut, dann bin ich froh dieses bestellt zu haben.


----------



## ReViaaH (18. Juni 2014)

Habe gerade gelesen das der Lüfter der beim Gehäuse dabei ist einen 3Pin
Stecker hat. An meinem Mainboard sind nur 4Pin Stellen. 
Kann ich den Lüfter da trotzdem dran machen so das einfach ein Pin frei bleibt 
oder geht das garnicht erst und ich sollte mir einen neuen Lüfter kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2014)

ReViaaH schrieb:


> Habe gerade gelesen das der Lüfter der beim Gehäuse dabei ist einen 3Pin
> Stecker hat. An meinem Mainboard sind nur 4Pin Stellen.
> Kann ich den Lüfter da trotzdem dran machen so das einfach ein Pin frei bleibt
> oder geht das garnicht erst und ich sollte mir einen neuen Lüfter kaufen?


Das ist kein Problem. 4Pin ist nur ein "kann", aber kein "muss". Wenn Lüfter UND Board 4Pin haben, kann der Lüfter per PWM angesteuert werden - da fließt dann nicht daurnd zB 1 Ampere Strom, um 1000 U/min zu erzeugen, sondern der Strom wird pulsierend abgegeben. Das soll dann leiser sein, wobei es selbstverständlich auch genug leise 3Pin-Lüfter gibt. Wenn Board oder Lüfter aber nur 3Pin haben, wird ganz normal per durchgängigem Strom gearbeitet. 

Es kann sowieso auch sein, dass das Gehäuse nen Stromstecker hat, den Du am Netzteil anschließt und über den die Lüfter versorgt werden. Dann ist ein Anschluss am Board gar nicht nötig.


----------



## ReViaaH (18. Juni 2014)

Okay und auf welcher Seite ich den 3Pin Stecker dran mache ist auch egal? 
Also auf welcher Seite der Pin am Mainboard frei bleibt?


----------



## svd (18. Juni 2014)

Nein, das ist nicht egal. Aber Angst musst du keine haben, denn glücklicherweise wird es nur in eine Richtung gehen. Dafür sorgt dieser kleine Haken der verhindert, dass sich die Stecker von selbst lösen.


----------



## ReViaaH (18. Juni 2014)

Achso okay danke.  
Wenn was sein sollte melde ich mich.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2014)

im Zweifelsfall gibt es auch Adapter, z.B. für Extralüfter
Caseking.de


----------



## ReViaaH (19. Juni 2014)

Achso ja dann wird das wohl kein Problem werden, danke.  



Enisra schrieb:


> im Zweifelsfall gibt es auch Adapter, z.B. für Extralüfter
> Caseking.de


----------



## ReViaaH (19. Juni 2014)

Huhu ich hab mal wieder eine Frage.  

Muss ich bei dem Kauf eines CPU Kühlers etwas beachten?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Bei Deinem Gehäuse darf der maximal 160mm hoch sein, und falls Du RAM mit hohen Kühlkrörpern hast, müsste man schauen, dass der CPU-Kühler nicht zu groß ist. Ansonsten gibt es nix zu beachten, ich würde nur einen mit 4Pin-PWM-Anschluss nehmen (auch wenn Dein Board das vlt. gar nicht hat, aber dann kannst Du den auch für Dein nächstes Board nutzen), und im Zweifel ist der Kühler mit dem größeren Lüfter etwas leiser. Ein guter Kühler, wenn man nicht übertaktet und nen leisen PC will, wäre zBd er Arctic Cooling Frezer 13 Co, Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO (UCACO-FZ13100-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland der ist auch nicht zu groß.


----------



## ReViaaH (19. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut. Das ist sogar genau der den ich mir kaufen wollte. 
Am Board habe ich glaube 4Pin.


----------



## ReViaaH (19. Juni 2014)

Ist die Wärmeleitpaste die schon auf dem Kühler drauf ist in Ordnung oder sollte ich besser eine neue Kaufen?


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2014)

ansich ist die Okay, nichts das einem zum ausflippen bringt, aber es geht
Und nicht von der Menge in die Irre leiten lassen! Man braucht nur eine Stecknadelkopfgroße Menge, im einfachstenfall nur in der Mitte wenn man die nicht selbst verstreichen will, denn da reich nur eine dünne Schicht zum ausgleichen der Unebenheiten.
Alleine so eine andere WLP in einer Spritze hat den Vorteil, das man die immer wieder verwenden kann


----------



## ReViaaH (19. Juni 2014)

Ja da ist wirklich sehr viel drauf.  
Okay dann lass ich die drauf und kauf keine neue. 
Später kann ich immer noch eine neue Kaufen falls ich merke da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Nächstes Problem: 
Ich habe mir nun LED Lüfter bestellt die einen zu großen anschluss haben? 
Also an das Mainboard kann ich die nicht anschließen. Zudem hab ich geschaut
ob es sich zwischen den Kabeln anschließen lässt was auch nicht funktioniert. 
Am lüfter ist dieser anschluss von den Kabel unten. 
Das kleine bräuchte ich aber. Gibt es dazu einen Adapter?

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...AykU6SCO4P8ywPR24LgAg&ved=0CEAQ9QEwBQ&dur=959


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Zwischen meinen Kabeln vom Netzteil ist überall dieser Schwarze anschluss: 

Google-Ergebnis für http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/618495595_1/SATA-15pin-Male-Power-to-Big-4pin-IDE-Small-4pin-Floppy-Extender-Adapter-Cable.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2014)

Also, Dein Netzteil hat NUR die dünnen schwarzen SATA-Stromstecker? Es hat GAR keine molex-Stecker mehr, also die etwas dickeren weißen? Es gibt manche Netzteile, wo auch diese Stecker schwarz sind, also schau mal genau nach. 

Und welche LED-Lüfter hast Du denn bestellt? Normalerweise sind bei halbwegs ordentlichen Lüftern auch Adapter dabei. 


So oder so brauchst Du halt maximal nen Adapter, also dass es GAR nicht klappt wird nicht passieren.


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir diese Bestellt:
2x Raidmax Gehäuselüfter Lüfter 80mm Big 4 Pin: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Adapter waren keine dabei. 
Ich mach den PC nochmal aus und schaue genau nach aber ich war mir sicher das ich keinen Molex Stecker 
gesehen zu haben. 

Direkt am Netzteil anzuschließen würde aber auch bedeuten das der Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% steht oder?


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe nun die Kabel nochmal genauer angeschaut und es sind wirklich nur die SATA-Stromstecker.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

hm, ich weiß ja nicht, aber es kann ein anderes Problem auftreten:
Die Lüfter können u.U. zu klein sein, inzwischen sind die eher 120mm groß, 80mm sind eher exotisch
Und nja, so neben dem Punkt das die immer vollgas laufen, sind die kleinen natürlich Lauter
Aber es gibt auch 12->7 Volt Adapter bzw. spezielle mit nem Drehpotie damit die langsamer laufen, wobei einen 120mm Lüfter hört man fast nicht


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Naja ich wollte den Lüfter eigendlich an den CPU Kühler dran machen.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

sind die jetzigen auch so groß?
weil auch dafür sind die recht popsig und auch da sind eher 120mm standart


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Für den CPU Kühler brauche ich 80mm. 
Hatte ich ja extra dafür gemessen. 

Brauche jetzt halt nur den richtigen Adapter..


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Wäre das der richtige Adapter dafür?
http://www.amazon.de/DELOCK-Adapter...1403263243&sr=1-1&keywords=molex+adapter+sata


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

na, wenn die an den CPU Kühler anbringst, dann schließt man die an das Mainboard an und dann sollte man die auch über PMV steuern können und dann brauch man für 2 entweder einen Y-Adapter oder man hat schon so 2 Anschlüssel am MB
Wobei das zusätzlich anbringen von einem Extra Lüfter, wenn da nicht schon einer dabei ist, auch nicht unbedingt möglich ist, bei manchen kann man nur einen anbringen

Ansonsten, mach doch mal Bilder, das dürfte es schon vereinfachen


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2014)

Also, als CPU-Lüfter muss bzw. sollte der an den Board-Anschluss CPU-Fan dran. Da musst Du also einen Adapter Molex auf 3 Pin nehmen, so wie der http://www.amazon.de/Good-Connections-Lüfter-Adapterkabel-3-pin-Buchse/dp/B000WBHS9S

ODER du kannst auch einen alten Lüfter nehmen und dessen Kabel inkl. dem 3Pin-Stecker abschneiden, beim neuen Lüfter den Stecker abschneiden, alle Kabelenden dann freimachen (so ca 0,5-1cm) und dann das abgeschnittene Stück Kabel des alten Lüfters mit den passenden Kabel des neuen Lüfters "verdrillen" und mit Isolierband dann die einzelnen Stellen, wo die Kabel zusammenkommen, umwickeln. 

Allerdings waren die beiden Lüfter an sich eh Fehlkäufe, denn zwei Stück für nur 8€, das kann nix dolles sein, und mit dem Molex-Anschluss sind die Lüfter noch nicht mal auslesbar, denn die haben dann ja nur 2 Kabel für Strom und sonst nix - ein normaler Lüfter hat aber mind 3 kabel/Pins, wobei eines für das Tachosignal ist. Es kann sogar sein, dass Dein Mainbaord dann "meckert", weil es Null Umdrehungen misst, aber mindestens zB 500 verlangt als Beweis, dass ein CPU-Kühler aktiv ist


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Oookay dann lass ich diese lieber weg. 
Waren ja nur 8€.  
Ich schau mal. bevor ich etwas kaufe frag ich am besten hier ob das gut ist.


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht's denn mit dem hier aus? 
Corsair Air Series AF120 Leise Edition Gehäuselüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der ist dann jetzt wirklich nur für das neue Gehäuse gedacht. 

Wenn ich dann nächste Woche das Gehäuse habe möchte ich sowieso den Freezer 13 Kühler kaufen da brauch ich die beiden blauen Lüfter eigendlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2014)

Der kommt dann vorne ins Gehäuse, oder? Dafür ist der an sich zu schnell = laut. Da reicht einer mit 600-900 U/MIn locker aus. Willst Du denn direkt über amazon bestellen, oder geht auch ein anderer Shop? Muss es einer mit blauen LEDs sein?

Ansonsten zB Antec TrueQuiet 120 LED-Gehäuselüfter Inkl. 3-Pin zu: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör oder http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005TWPDZ6


----------



## ReViaaH (20. Juni 2014)

Für hinten und vorne. 
Hätte mir dann 2 Bestellt. 
Ja naja bestelle gerne bei Amazon da kenne ich mich aus.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

ja, aber Amazon ist auch nicht alles, das ist halt nen Kaufhaus und oft lohnt es sich halt eher bei nem Spezialisten zu kaufen
wie z.B. Caseking die eine recht breite Auswahl haben


----------



## ReViaaH (21. Juni 2014)

Ja diese Seite habe ich mir auch schon gespeichert. 
Werde mich da mal umschauen, danke.


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Soo ich bin zurück mit folgenden Problemen:
Die Kabel vom Netzteil sind zu kurz. 
Für eins habe ich bereits verlängerung gefunden.
Für das 2. aber nicht. Ich werde ein Foto dazu hochladen. 
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagt ob es eine verlängerung dafür gibt.  
Und wenn ja wo kann ich sie bestellen?

Dann noch das Problem das ich nicht weiß wo an meinem Mainboard die 1 und 2Pin Stecker vom gehäuse dran kommen. Ich hatte die an meinem Gehäuse nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

die Front Anschlüsse kommen da unten Rechts dran, an das Feld bei den SATA Anschlüssen


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Ist es egal wo ich was anschieße?


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

ReViaaH schrieb:


> Ist es egal wo ich was anschieße?



nein, aber das steht im Handbuch vom MB drin wo man das anschließen muss


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Hmm ich habe kein Handbuch vom Mainboard..


----------



## svd (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn du die genaue Bezeichnung des Boards kennst, ist es ein Kinderspiel, dieses im Netz zu finden...


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Wie finde ich die raus?  
Ich weiß das es eins von Acer ist.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

steht oft auch auf dem MB drauf
vielleicht haste Glück und auf der MB-CD ist ein PDF drauf


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Ist N1996 die genaue bezeichnung? Die Bilder die ich finde sehen nicht aus wie mein MB.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2014)

ReViaaH schrieb:


> Soo ich bin zurück mit folgenden Problemen:
> Die Kabel vom Netzteil sind zu kurz.
> Für eins habe ich bereits verlängerung gefunden.
> Für das 2. aber nicht. Ich werde ein Foto dazu hochladen.
> Wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagt ob es eine verlängerung dafür gibt.


 wo genau gehört dieses Kabel denn hin? Diese Steckerart sagt mir nämich grad nix ^^  


Wegen der Stecker von der Gehäusefront: die kommen wie gesagt im Bereich rechts unten beim Board hin - schau mal GENAU bei den Pins nach, da steht oft drüber oder drunter, manchmal auch als kleiner "Plan" neben den Pins, welcher Pin für was gedacht ist. Das einzig wirklich wichtige ist PW-SW (Power Switch). Der Rest ist eher Nebensache: RS_SW (oder so ähnlich => Reset Switch) wäre das Zweitwichtigste, dann gibt es noch PW-LED (PowerLED für die LED, dass der PC eingeschaltet ist), HDD_LED (zeigt Festplattenaktvität an) und SPK oder Speaker (für nen Mini-Lautsprecher, der Fehlermeldungen angeben kann. Die Abkürzungen stehen dann auch auf den Steckern der entsprechenden Kabel drauf.


Und wenn Du meinen Rat von zuvor befolgt hättest "_Notier Dir aber mal, welche Kabel von der Gehäusefront zum Board gehen -  da sind meistens rechts unten (wenn Du von der Seite in den PC  reinschaust) ein paar dünnere Kabel auf dem Board aufgesteckt für  Power_SW, Reset, HDD-LED usw. - wenn auf den Kabeln oder den Steckern  diese Abkürzungen draufstehen, dann notier Dir, an welche Pins des Boars  die rankommen. Oft steht aber auch an den Pins selber die pasende  Abkürzung dran_.", hättest Du jetzt vlt. weniger Probleme...


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir alles notiert nur waren diese kleinen stecker wie gesagt nicht bei dem alten gehäuse. 
Bei dem alten gehäuse war es nur ein stecker der alles zusammen hatte. 
Leider sind da keine bezeichnungen auf dem Board. Und für den Stecker, hier das Foto wo der rein muss:
Gaanz oben rechtes muss der dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2014)

Das Netzteil sitzt quasi links unten, oder? Kannst Du das nicht das Kabel durch eine Öffnung quasi "hinter" dem Mainboard diagonal entlanführen, dann durch die Öffnung wieder raus, wo auch das bunte Kabel nahe des Stroanschluss mitrauskommt?  Oder ist das kabel selbst dafür zu kurz?

Schau mal, ob das hier passen könnte: http://www.amazon.de/Polig-Männlich-Weiblich-Intern-Verlängerung/dp/B007JIPB8W  achte GENAU auf die Buchsen-Löcher, also wo genau die rund und eckig sind und ob der vorhandene Stecker dazu passt. 

Bald haste für den "Kleinkram" mehr ausgegeben als für ein neues Mainboard...  


Wegen der Anschlüsse für die kleinen Kabel: ist auch in der Nähe der Pins nicht vlt. eine Art "Bauplan" ? Manchmal kann das auch ein aar Zentimeter weiter weg sein. Steht auf dem Stecker des alten Gehäuses GAR nix?


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Reicht leider von der Länger her so und so nicht.  
Nein das ist nicht das Kabel.  
Das sind insgesammt 12 Buchsen-Löcher.

Hier mal ein Foto für die Pins: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Soo der Acer Support konnte mir helfen und habe nun die Gehäuse-Kabel korrekt angeschlossen hoffe ich. 
Jetzt nur noch das Problem mit dem einem 12Pol kabel.


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

UND es handelt sich bei dem 12Pin stecker um einen 12Pin ATX Stecker. 
Acer selber würde keine verlängerung dafür anbieten und im Internet finde ich auch keine. 
Das heißt dann wohl wieder Netzteil kaufen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2014)

12 Pol? Oh je, ich fürchte, das wird schwer. Das ist kein Standard, da har Acer wohl ein eigenes besonderes Netzteil + Board...  die haben scheinbar den normalen 20/24Pol-Stromstecker gesplittet und auf mehrere Buchsen verteilt. Da bleibt Dir an sich nix anderes übrig, als dass Du da von irgendwoher andere Kabel besorgst und die Kabel des vorhandenen 12Pol-Steckers selber verlängerst, also jedes Kabel des Steckers durchtrennst, dort dann zB 20cm neues Kabel einfügst (die blanken Kabelenden gut verdrillen und dann mit 2-3 Lagen isolierband die Stelllen abdichten). Und zwar jedes Kabel einzeln, damit du ja nicht aus versehen zwei falsche Kabel verbindest. 

Vermutlich könntest Du auch mit nem neuen Nezteil das alte Board gar nicht mehr nutzen ^^


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Okay dann werde ich es selber verlängern.
Welches Kabel benutze ich kann man solche einzenlen Kabel auch bestellen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2014)

Wieviele Kabel sind es denn, die bis zum Stecker gehen? Sind ja bestimmt nicht auch 12 Kabel, oder doch? Also, wenn es sich erst kurz vorher noch mal aufteilt, dann ignorieren - ich würde die Kabel eher irgendwo zwischen Netzteil und Stecker verlängern.


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Es sind insgesamt 11 die zum Stecker gehen. 
Was für Kabel benutze ich da am besten?


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Würde dieses Kabel dafür reichen? 
Ich bestelle bewusst 10m da ich öfters mal sowas gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2014)

Welches Kabel? Es sollte halt nur nicht dünner sein als die vorhandenen, die haben in der Regel 1-1,5 mm², manchmal auch weniger, selten auch 2mm². Mit 1,5mm² würdest Du sicher gut liegen. Bei einem zu dünnen Kabel KANN es halt theoretisch eher mal durchschmoren.


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Sorry ich habe vergessen den Link dazu zu schreiben.  Das kabel ist 0,04mm hochzwei. Sorry das ich so schreiben muss bin am handy.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2014)

0,04mm² ist sicher zu dünn, das ist eher was für Modelleisenbahn-Zubehör oder kleine Carreraautos oder auch MP3-Kopfhörer usw., wo nur ganz wenig Strom fließt.   Hier zB http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00HDEI9XG/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=automotive  das wären u.a. 0,75mm² mit 10m für 7€.


----------



## ReViaaH (24. Juni 2014)

Okay danke habe ich jetzt bestellt. 
Wird wohl spätestens Freitag oder Samstag da sein. 
Werde mich nochmal melden.


----------



## ReViaaH (25. Juni 2014)

Hallöchen ich hab mal wieder ne Frage: 

Hatte mal wieder Zeit und hab bisschen am PC rumgeschaut. 
Habe am Mainboard rote 3Pin Stellen gefunden und wollte mal fragen ob zufällig jemand weiß
für was die sind und ob ich da vielleicht sogar Lüfter dran machen kann. 
Diese roten 3Pin Stellen waren vorher mit einem wie soll ich sagen Filter? überdeckt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese kann ich aber abmachen sodass alle 3 Pins frei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2014)

ähm
Die sind zum kompletten Zurücksetzen vom Mainboard
Protipp:
Wenn man nicht weiß wozu etwas gut ist: Nicht anfassen und so lassen


----------



## ReViaaH (25. Juni 2014)

Deswegen frage ich ja.


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2014)

Dann setz den Jumper, das ist die rote Steckbrücke, wieder dort, wo er hingehört. Sonst muss dir Enisra noch erklären, wieso du jedes Mal beim Hochfahren Uhrzeit, Datum etc. eingeben musst.


----------



## ReViaaH (25. Juni 2014)

Hahaha ja hab alles eben schon wieder drauf gemacht.


----------



## ReViaaH (25. Juni 2014)

Aber Festplatte ist noch alles drauf oder? xD


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2014)

Ja, um Daten von einer Festplatte zu läschen, sind doch mehrere Schritte notwendig. 
Da musst du schon sehr abenteuerlustig sein, um das hinzukriegen.


----------



## ReViaaH (25. Juni 2014)

haha gut danke.


----------



## ReViaaH (26. Juni 2014)

Soo das nächste Problem.. 
Kann es sein das mein WLAN in dem alten Gehäuse eingebaut war? 
Weil ich kein WLAN mehr mit dem neuen Gehäuse habe.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2014)

WLAN kann nur onboard integriert sein oder per Steckkarte bzw. USB-Stick.. "Gehäuse WLAN" gibt es nicht. Es kann aber sein, dass ein kleines Modul am Gehäuse ist, was mit dem Board verbunden war - dann musst Du das halt suchen, ausbauen und dann beim neuen Gehäuse einbauen und wieder mit dem Board verbinden.


----------



## ReViaaH (26. Juni 2014)

Danke habs gefunden.


----------

